# Anyone testing 2nd Dec??



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey all,
I am 2dp 5dt and already it is getting to me! This is my first blast cycle (@ The Lister London. 4 previous treatments in Belfast) and I was delighted when I was told I could test 14 days after egg collection rather than 14days after 3d egg transfer which is the protocol at my last clinic (Origin Belfast) but the time seems to be dragging! I am back at work as I own my own business and need to be there. I love work but I could do with lounging about at home!!! 

How is everyone else passing the time?


----------



## melodicmissy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi Fluffpuff,

I'm testing on 1st Dec so I know exactly how you must be feeling. I spent a few days chilling after ET but have been working this week, which is probably a good thing - keeps your mind off things a bit. 

Are you having any symptoms? I keep over analysing every little twinge. I'd rather not feel anything! 

If I'm reading your email right (still getting to grips with all the lingo!), you had a blastocyst transferred? If so, well done you. This is my 2nd ICSI and have 2 embies on board. I'm hoping and praying and I will do the same for you too.

Wishing you lots of luck xx
ps whats 2dp 5dt stand for??


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi melodicmissy,

Not a single symptom! But I think it is far too early anyway and any symptoms would be the lovely cyclogest pessaries! (My boobs are agony!!). 

I had my egg transfer on Tuesday (5 days past egg collection). As you can see I have had a long journey with icsi but I changed clinics for this cycle and couldn't be more pleased. I have always produced 9 or more eggs but on average only 4-6 have fertilized but at The Lister we had 23 eggs 19 fertilized and one excellent little embie (just starting to crack) and one a little behind in development transfered. I am really trying not to get my hopes up with such a good result as I know from experience how hard it is to cope with the disappointment but at the same time I want to keep my PMA (positive mental attitude). 

What has you journey been like? Are you going to test early? I hope I don't as I want to stay PUPO (pregnant until proved otherwise) as long as I can! It's just soooooooooooooo difficult!


----------



## melodicmissy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi again,

Wow, it does sound like you've been through a lot but what great results for you this time!! 19 fertilsed eggs! So, how many have you frozen? I don't want to get your hopes up either but you do stand a really good chance. Just shows what moving fertility centres can do. 

On my 1st ICSI cycle, I had 4 out of 6 eggs fertilised. This time, although they collected 9 eggs, only 2 fertilised. Was so disappointed. Also, on the day of the transfer they said they would probably only be putting 1 back since it hadn't divided. However, when we got there, it had caught up with the other one thankfully. They were both grade 3/3. Did they increase your dose of menopur on this cycle - do you think that it why you got more eggs? I was on 2 ampoules last time but this I was on 4.

My boobs are sore too! I just took a shower and noticed the nipples were really purple too!! (sorry if tmi!) I've had a feel niggly/cramps but apart from that, nothing else. You're right though, it is still early days.

I know it's hard but try not to test before the date they've given you. Like you say, it's just really nice feeling like you 'might' be pregnant for a while.

xx


----------



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi,

I'll be getting bloods done on 2nd Dec. It's weird, i'm desperate to know, but i also don't. At this moment in time, as far as i know, our little embie is growing and dividing happily. I don't want anything to spoil that thought. But, of course, by the same measure, i can't wait to find out if it's worked. It's an odd one.

I've had a grade 4 (best grade by my clinic) 8 cell three day embie put back. I'm currently 6dp3dt.

I don't feel it's worked. I've never been pregnant, so don't know what i *should* be feeling, if anything. I had some cramps 3 and 4 days past transfer, that seems to have gone now. 

Only thing i can say, boobs feel huge and noticed they are looking rather veiny. I'm assuming thats the progesterone. No other symptoms it might have worked. To be honest i'm expecting AF or a negative result. I dunnow hy, guess i'm just preparing for the worst.


----------



## Wicket (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi ladies, i'm testing on the 2nd    and i'm at that goin a bit crazy stage. 


Its our 4th cycle and we've had the best results so far, thanks, I believe to the reiki and Hypnotherapy i've had this time. I've been, and am so much more different this time in the way i'm feeling about things mentally but cos i've always come on before the test date i'm loosing my mind just a little as its not long now till test day. 


As much as you tell yourself not to analyse the symptoms/feelings your having its soooooo hard not too!    especially as i'm experiencing different things this time! Agrhhhhhhh


thinking of you girls and wish you luck.


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

I have always been super positive my last fours icsi would work but this time really
feels as if af is coming on. I am starving all the time and craving sugar! 
By the time Thursday rolls round I am going to be at least 7lbs over weight!


----------



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

really starting to go crazy now. I'm soooooo tempted to test, but just can't face looking at another single line! (lord knows i've seen enough of them the past two and a half years!)

I have a headache and i'm very tired today, even though i went to bed at ten. Tiny bit crampy but not like AF is coming. Can't make up my mind, i think it's failed, but then my body starts playing tricks on me and i dare to hope again.

Doesn't help that DH keeps talking about my "alcohol free christmas" much as i of course want it to be, i keep telling him it's too early to make plans like that, but he won't listen   

how are you all doing? Are you as insane as me yet?!


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi everyone - just thought i would post here (if yous don't mind) as I'm also due to test on 2nd Dec. This is me and DH's first ICSI (due to azoospermia) and I really feel like I'm going out of my mind! Glad to hear that the rest of you girls are going through the same thing at the same time. I had my 5 day transfer (on 22nd Nov) - had a blastocyst grade 4BB and an early blastocyst grade 1BB transferred (do these grades mean anything to anyone?). Don't know what is wrong with me, just feel really negative and down. is anyone else like this? I honestly think my AF is about to start - have been having AF pains for the past few days and am really fed up. Think I'm panicking because unfortunately we had no embryos to freeze and I feel like everything is resting on this tx. 
Coco - i can really understand how you're feeling - I'm just dying to test myself. I got my last AF on Mon 1st Nov so in a usual cycle (as I'm fairly regular) it would be due today or tomorrow at the latest. I really hope it doesn't come although I really feel like it is! Really hope this works for you. Is this your 1st tx?
FluffPuff - if you don't mind me asking - how did you find Origin and the Lister? I am from NI also and had my tx in GCRM Glasgow. We are currently on the NHS list for ICSI at the RVH Belfast although we won't be due to get our offer of tx until September 2011 at least. To be honest I haven't heard many good reports of the RVH and was really hoping this tx in Glasgow would work. Just wondering how you found the other clinics? totally understand about the weight gain although I have to say that mine is down to greed and not starvation! Hope you get good news this week.
wicket - good luck for the 2nd also. I really hope this works for you. It sounds like you have been through so much with your previous tx. You deserve it to be your time now.
Melodicmissy - i hope you get good news on 1st Dec. When did you have your 2 wee embies transferred?


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

I had my first icsi @ The RVH. I changed to Origin as the waiting list was much shorter and the clinic is only 5 mins from where I live. The first icsi went really well and I had 2 grade A 8 cell embies transferred but BFN (A/F came day before test day). I went on to have one abandoned cycle due to having 23 egg (16 eggs fertilized and frozen Origin's protocol is not to transfer with this many eggs).Only 6 thawed. Two transferred and lovely BFP but mmc at 5.5 weeks. Third full cycle BFN (Painful E/C & E/T). 

I am so glad I moved to The Lister.I found it reading successful stories on fertility friends. My experience so far has been very good. I have two blast embies on board. 

If Thursday does not show two distinct lines I am going to have to seriously think if this is the end of the road for us as we can't keep putting ourselves through this both emotionally and financially. This whole journey has been so difficult but at the same time I have learnt so much about myself and my relationship with my husband. If I get BFP it has been worth it and I wouldn't change a thing but if I get another BFN I don't know what road I will take. Surely I have nothing more to learn??!!


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

FluffPuff - I really really hope you get your BFP this time. You certainly deserve it after all you and your DH have been through. Everything certainly seems to be very positive for you. 2 blasts of that grade sound extremely hopeful. I really hope it works out. From what I hear the Lister has an excellent reputation. Good luck.


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

think its all over for us... am bleeding bright red and tested this morning (2 days early) and it was neg....

now what


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Kirstyboo - I haven't been in contact with you before but I saw your post and just wanted to say I'm so sorry. you must be feeling completely devastated. The only thing I can say is that you still have 2 days ago so the result could be negative (when was your AF due - if this was a "normal" cycle?) and from what I've been reading on this site lots of people seem to have bleeding even though they are actually pregnant! I don't know what to say. If the result is accurate I'm really sorry.


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

Kirstyboo,
I am so sorry to hear your news. Life is so unfair at times but this journey can bring some positives with it. As I mentioned in an earlier post I have learned so much about myself throughout this journey and I am a better person & wife because of it. Please don't give up hope. Let you body and mind mend for a little while then think about your next step. xxxxxxxx


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Girls, do you mind if i join, i am due to test on the second. Kirstyboo, i am so sorry to hear your news,     i am thinking of you right now!  

I have been having really bad AF cramps today and everytime i go to the loo i keep expecting it. I have been posting on a different group, as i thought my test date was the 3rd until yesterday, i miss counted. I am thinking of you all, and glad i have found girls who are also testing on my date.

lots of love and   to everyone
kirstyboo i am thinking of you hun xx xx


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

welcome on board grovecottage, I hope your pains are due to pessaries. This two week wait is killing me & DH (although he is trying to act as if it isn't!). I am symptom spotting every 5 mins but nothing at all only tender boobs with I know is due to drugs. 

Anyone else got any symptoms? Anyone testing early?


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me posting! I am too supposed to be testing on the 2nd, but I think I may leave it till Saturday.

Fluffpuff:  We too have just undertaken our 3rd ICSI at Lister (1st time at Lister) and as you can see from my sign off we have had a fantastic result from them.  We must have been there on the same day for ET.  I was the lady that was constantly up and down to the loo.  They were running late.  Did Jaya do yours?

Hello to everyone else.

AFM:  I have been posting on another forum, but found this one.  I had some spotting on Sunday evening; really it was yucky brown discharge, so Lister upped my dosage of Progesterone (Cyclogest) and told me to administer it the other hole!  Which I have and since then it is has been fine.  I am so scared to test though, I really want to, but so scared.  Just do not feel that I can be let down again.  Even though this time round, things seem different.

On previous cycles, I have always bled before now.  In fact we have never even got the Blastocyst stage and they have always gone back on day 2 and by day 11 I have bled.  So I am taking that having 2 x 5 day blastocysts both hatching 3BB would have implanted by now, so am hoping that if I was going to bleed then it would have been Sunday or yesterday.  I have been experiencing some symptoms, but not sure what these mean.  It could just be the cyclogest.  I know I can’t stop eating and weeing and am constantly pantie checking!  Only to find nothing……

I really hope we all get what we deserve with our BFP’s!!!!!!!  


xxx


----------



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you have been bleeding kirstyboo. Is it deffo over for you this cycle?     

I've been getting headaches the past couple of days and i feel tired. The people that have been preggo around me keep saying "it's a sign! It's a sign", but during the time we've been TTC i've had ever single early preggo symptom possible. Some months i was convinced the tests HAD to be wrong i had so many symptoms. 

So, i'm just chalking everything i feel down to the cyclogest and my body playing cruel tricks as i'm still convinced it's not worked. Not had any spotting at all though, don't know if that's good or not, but i have been a bit crampy on and off since transfer. Think AF is imminent.

Anyone else got any symptoms they'd like to share? Real or imagined?


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi everyone - I am so glad to read your posts! I am exactly the same as you Grovecottage - I am having a lot of AF pains which are very low down (if you know what I mean). I have completely convinced myself that my AF is due to come any minute and am scrutinizing the toilet paper every time I go! I don't think I've any symptoms/signs except these pains which are just like the pains I get a day before my AF comes. Its all very worrying. I'm convinced that my worrying has delayed my AF. This is the longest time ever! If you don't mind me asking ladies, in a normal monthly cycle would you have expected to have received your AF by now? Mine is generally fairly regular - usually every 28 or 29 days. I got my last AF on Mon 1 Nov so I was expecting it yesterday or today, but nothing yet. I suppose its all out of our hands but it would just make Christmas for us all if we got BFPs. I am really hoping that we ALL get our BFPs! Does anyone else feel they are going insane waiting and can't think of anything else??


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I feel that I have gone insane!!!!!!!  I too am getting AF kinda cramps.  My period cycle is usually every 32 days.  Did not have one in November as starting stimming on 29th October.  Had a mini bleed just before that when I came off the pill as I was on a long protocol.  So not sure when but it would be soon...  I wish I had the courage to test, I really do.


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi abike - I totally understand how you feel - I can't face doing a test in case it's negative and we have to start facing the pain and disappointment a day or two early. it's not fair. People say that AF pains are normal although the ones i'm having now are exactly the same as what I have every month when my AF comes. Are yours like that?


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Rosecat:  I do not get period pains usually.  I kinda just get the sneezes and then I know.  Which I have not had so I am trying to find comfort in that.  I have had some horrendous heartburn today, so am hoping that is a good sign too. xxx


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

Morning ladies,


Anyone any new symptoms this morning? My (.)(.)s are not as painful as they have been which is a sure sign it has not worked for me but I will hold off testing until tomorrow. Anyone tested early?


Abike78: It is a small world! I do remember you from the waiting room. I am so pleased to hear you have two wonderful blasto on board. 


Rosecat & Grovecottage: how are the a/f pains? 


Coco: Are you hanging in there?


----------



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

just about! I ran to the loo this morning to make sure i had a pee before i was tempted to get the tests out! 

feel a bit weird today, sometimes i fancy i have early preggo symptoms, but then i remind myself that i have them in one form or another pre AF every failed (natural) cycle, and the progesterone is probably doing all kinds of mean things to me. The only difference this time is i KNOW i have an embie inside, so maybe i'm just having a psychosomatic episode, hoping beyond hope that it's snuggled in well!

I've also been feeling a bit on and off crampy, but no bleeding or spotting. Still feeling a bit headachy, but that could be the weather. Everything i feel has a perfectly plausible and lets face it more likely non pregnancy related explanation.

How's everyone cramps, mild, severe, on and off? 

How is everyone feeling? Are you hopeful or like me expecting a BFN tomorrow?

Just one more days girls, one more day...............


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Coco,


I just know it is going to be a BFN tomorrow. Really trying to prepare myself. Last night a had a blinding headache and night sweats, exactly like I had before my a/f started on my last cycle. I have never tested as early as 14 days after e/c (due to clinic policy). On each of my last cycles my a/f has come around 15/16days after e/c. What are you (.)(.) like this morning (Goodness the things we talk about on here!).


----------



## Alexander36 (Mar 16, 2010)

We had ED at IVI in Valencia transfer was 23 Nov and we can test 6 Dec.  We are being looked after in the UK as we live in London by ARGC.  

First week after transfer stayed home, did go out towards the end of the first week, but just for a walk, or drive in the car but not far.  Spent time reading, watching films and generally lounging around.

This week I am back at work, had no more holiday to take and to be honest happy to be kept busy.

I am walking every day, my boobs are sore and veiny and tired a lot, but that could be the drugs.  Wondering whether to test this weekend, but too scared to in case is BFN.

This is the worst bit of all, waiting to find out if all the time, energy and money spent has worked out.

Wishing you al the best of luck.

Alexander36


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi Alexandra,

I had e/t 23rd Nov (5 day blasto) and I was told to test 2nd Nov. Did ARGC tell you to test 6th?


----------



## Alexander36 (Mar 16, 2010)

We did ET on 23 Nov but we had this done in Valencia at the IVI, we also waited 5 days after fertilisation.  They told us to test after 14 days and told us 6 Dec.

Tempted to test before as ARGC usualy say to test after 10 days and this will be 14.

We have also used DE, so maybe this makes a difference I am not sure?

Good luck though, wishing you all the best

Alexander36


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi everyone - although my OTD is tomorrow (like yourselves) I decided on the spur of the moment to test this morn as my DH was off due to the snow and I didn't want to face a bad result on my own. Anyway, I did 2 tests and they both showed a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We're both absolutely delighted. Having my bloods done in the morn by my practice nurse to send over to GCRM for testing. Nurse also going to do blood and urine test for their own records as from here on in I will be out of GCRM's hands. Can't believe.
Just want to wish you all good luck for tomorrow - if you can hold off testing!!! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

BFN for me! Devastated isn't the word! Hope you all get BFP!
Thinging of you all x x


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

Rosecat: Congratulation on your BFP. I hope you have lots of lovely pregnancy symptoms!!!!!! Lots of love and fairy dust coming your way. xxxxxxxxxxxx


Grovecottage: BFN for me too.  I knew it was coming and prepared myself for it. I know I am going to keep trying until I get my BFP or go bankrupt trying!!!!! (Have you started bleeding yet?)


Good luck to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey girls.

Fluffpuff:  I am so sorry to read your news.  You must be absolutely devastated after such a good cycle.  I still can't buck up the courage to test.  However, I do believe that if anyone can do it..... LISTER can!!!  Please perservere.  I know that Lister did say to me on the day of ET, that although we do have a high rate for success, we should not look at a BFN as the end of the road, because we can't even call our previous cycles proper cycles.... I have every faith in Lister.  xxxxx



AFM:  I had this really surreal dream last night!  Strange, I did pray again before going to sleep and basically said to God that I needed the strength to be able to test and thanked him for coming so far.  I also asked Sunny's dad (DH) for a sign to tell me things were ok.

Well, strangely enough and I am not the world's firmest believer, I had a dream that woke me up at 5 a.m. this morning.  It was about me and Sunny and the dreaded test!  Well I tested twice and both of them were positive.  The strangest thing again was, they were the tests I brought yesterday.  Now I know that my mind is probably doing overtime at the moment.  But I am hoping that this was the sign that I wanted.

I am going to test tomorrow morning!  Should of done it this morning, but was too scared.  I actually feel quite sicky this morning, but not sure if this is just nerves......

How is everyone else today?  


xx


----------



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi girls,

I'm rather shocked and surprised, but i got a BFP yesterday! 

Rosecat: massive congrats on your BFP, you must be thrilled 

Grovecottage: I'm so sorry for your BFN, will you be trying again?

Fluffpuff :again, i'm very sorry for your BFN, i know the words sound hollow and i wish there was something more i could say, but i know nothing will make it better. glad you are keeping the faith that you will get your BFP in the future, i have my fingers crossed for you. 

Abike78: good luck for your test. Fingers crossed for your BFP!


----------



## Fluffpuff (Mar 18, 2010)

hey Coco & Abike,

I am absolutely delighted for you both. I hope the next nine months are happy and healthy. xxxxxxx


----------



## abike78 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Fluffpuff:

Thank you so much for your message.  I am so sorry. xxx


----------



## *Coco* (Apr 9, 2010)

Thankyou fluff puff   

Abike, i'm sorry i misread your post, i thought you'd dreamed you tested and you got a positive. doh! Massive congrats to you. Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi everyone - just wanted to check in to see how you are all doing.

FluffPuff - I am so sorry. I don't know what to say that would be of any consolation to you. Just hope you and your DH are doing ok.  I am thinking of you.

Grovecottage - I am really sorry to hear your news. I really am. I am thinking of you.

Coco & Abike - I am absolutely delighted for you both! So happy for you. I am sure you are just on cloud nine because I know I am! Christmas has come early!


----------

